# 1998 nissan frontier audio wire color code help



## slamc (Jan 2, 2008)

i found all the wires except grey for ground... i did the elimination way... i got all the wire and left over with green/red stripe wire... so i connect that to the ground... the deck won't turn on. can anyone help? i also have the red/yellow illumination wire that i didn't use. 

I am replacing my stock tape deck with a pioneer cd/mp3 deck. can anyone help?


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

Go to *Installdr.com* You will find what u need there.


----------

